# ? on outfitter requiring cust to assist in placing decoys



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Been meaning to post this question, well finally here is the question of course with my comment:

Friends paid premium price for a goose hunt on Maryland Eastern Shore and the outfitter required them to assist in the set-up|take-down of the decoys. I would have advised him to rotate on one of them.

Should one expect to set-up|take-down the decoys, when hunting with an outfitter?


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

If I was guiding someone and I have many time and the clients didnt help. I wouldnt be to happy with them and lots of time it would mean getting up a hr or two earlier to get them all set up. That means the client has to get up earlier to.

That would be rude and lazy


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Though I've never hunted with an outfitter, I'd sure consider it not only RUDE and LAZY, but you'd be missing part of the entire hunt experience.
I've alWays enjoyed saddling horses, helping with camp chores, cutting firewood, cooking, gutting out animals, packing packhorses, and all kids of,stuff I didn't HAVE to do,whenever I've hunted big game with outfitters in the mountains. Unless I was crippled and couldn't do it, I'd consider helping out as much as I could as part of the entire outdoor experience. As important as killing an ELk though maybe on a different level......


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It all depends on the client.

The outfitter should have asked. "Would you like to assist in the set up process?" Then you take it from there.

But the few times I used and outfitter everything was set up prior to my arrival. But if things needed to be moved during the hunt. I jumped out and helped.

I am like HH. I like the set up part of everything or I like to help out. It makes it part of the experience.

But everyone is different. Some want to be catered too and waited on hand and foot.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It is something outfitters should let you know when you book. The reason some people book hunts is they may not be physically able to do the setup.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

If you are paying the guide- it's the guide's responsibility to either have equipment ready to go. Where exactly is the line if I'm wrong? Does the client wash the guides dog, dishes, clothes? Change oil in the guides pickup or 4 wheeler? 
It's entirely up to the client on what he/she wishes to contribute. They are paying.

I've had issues with fishing guides years ago who think they get to fish while my dad and I netted each other's fish.... When we are in heavy river current -pay attention or your tip is gone.

It's entirely up to the client. If the guide can't handle that many decoys, then don't set that many out. To answer the question -I would not have touched the guides decoys unless I wanted to help (meaning no).... Not because I'm being lazy- but because it's a matter of those are his, I'm paying for him to set everything up, and if I was being paid by him to guide him- I would have my $hit together and would never expect him to do my work....


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

To either have the equipment ready to go or -hire his own help


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Well I guess I'm completely different. I wouldn't hunt with anyone, guided or unguided if they weren't willing to set out/take down decoys, move them when needed or as a matter of fact cleaning the birds. I don't care how much money you have or how much you paid for the hunt - common curtesy unless you are handicapped. If you're there just for the killing then go to a game farm or supermarket.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Has nothing to do with 'just out killing '....

If I pay you to guide me, then you will have the equipment ready and a decent place picked out to hunt.

If it's advertised as an 'assisted hunt' then I know I'm expected to pull my weight. But when you guide- you are taking me hunting somewhere I probably haven't the slightest clue as to what is going on. .. So why would I be handling their decoys, dogs, exc? When you pay a guide- you aren't buddies, you are paying him for a service.

Don't get this confused with hunting buddies. ... Completely different circumstances. And don't forget -some guides are very lazy!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

When you pay for a guide most expect that you are paying for his services...Not just to show you where the birds are. But the services may vary from guide to guide and may or should be reflected by the cost. When I go to a lawyer I don't expect to serve as his legal secretary for my case or clean my own teeth at the dentists office. The guide should lay out what he is selling and the client should ask what services he is getting......A full service hunt or a drop camp.......


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

That a perfect analogy!

I don't want to sound lazy- but when I hire a guide, I want him to scout and have his equipment ready for me. I'm paying to be taken fishing/hunting...

A buddy hunt or drop camp is entirely different.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

What I'm wondering now is- if mt 75 year old father and his 70 plus year old buddy show up to a guided goose hunt, are they expected to set up decoys, fetch birds, do dish or laundry?

They aren't going on a spike camp elk hunt... That is special circumstances. No pertaining to the topic -the original topic was goose hunting out East.

I'm curious how much was paid for guiding services -if it was $100 a gun or $350.... You get what you pay for... If the guide is struggling or something -maybe help some, but if he has $25,000 in decoys and charges $250 a day-hire help, don't expect me to work for you.

If that isn't acceptable -quit trying to buy $25k in decoys and pay for them by guiding. Same goes for $60k boats- don't pay that much for a boat if you have to guide to pay for it.

Outfitter hunts are a completely different deal- but that's big game. No one packs into the mountains to goose hunt.

Anyways, have fun and make it crystal clear what will be expected, that way nobody is disappointed!


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

walleyecandy said:


> I'm curious how much was paid for guiding services -if it was $100 a gun or $350


$250 per gun, with a party of 5. The guide also hunted, don't know if that is normal, certainly seems strange to me.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Now I'm curious who else here thinks $250 is an acceptable amount to pay per gun to hunt geese....

Halibut/salmon fishing, elk/bear- absolutely, but waterfowl? There better have been all meals, rooms provided, hot water, heaters if needed. ....

$1250 and he insisted they worked? Ahhh, no. That outfitter probably made $125 an hour after expenses.... If I got paid by 5 guys to take them hunting -I will guarantee that they could be terrible shots and they would still be done and limited out WAY before mid morning.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Only supplied on their hunt, was the blind and guide calling.

Speaking of goose hunting, friend and I are trying to figure if they are suppressors and if so why? Any idea what the heck is on the end of the barrel?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

questor said:


> Only supplied on their hunt, was the blind and guide calling.
> 
> Speaking of goose hunting, friend and I are trying to figure if they are suppressors and if so why? Any idea what the heck is on the end of the barrel?


Looks like the Salvo 12 Shotgun suppressor, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxd5y_0aI4E#t=22

As to the original question. First, I've never used the services of a guide for hunting. If I did, I would make sure what was included and what was expected prior to booking. In my opinion, it is rude and lazy of the guide to expect his clients to do what they are paying him for. If I am paying for a guided hunt where decoys are used, then it is the guides responsibility to set up the decoys and have everything ready to go.

All that being said, I don't believe I'd want to go on a hunt where I didn't take part in setting up the decoys and calling for that matter.

huntin1


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Now the next generation is using silencers to goose hunt?..... That's a totally new topic...


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

walleyecandy said:


> Now the next generation is using silencers to goose hunt?..... That's a totally new topic...


I've been trying to get permission for two quarters of land in the Sioux Falls area but one of the concerns of the ownership group is hunters disturbing the neighbors. The last guys that hunted it had issues with neighbors calling the cops. A salvo 12 would be the ticket and I wouldn't hesitate to drop the $$ on the can and the tax stamp if it got me permission on that land until it is developed.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

That's fair enough -but I'd also never want to hunt that close to Tommy Townhead... Sounds like a good place to inform the neighborhood that they own the acre under their house- not the whole neighborhood. ...

Hunter harassment?

I still think using a suppressor on a shotgun is ridiculous -but if the powers that be deemed them legal. ...must be acceptable.


----------

